# Dame Margaret Thatcher



## Edward Campbell (8 Apr 2013)

Dame Margaret Thatcher, died today, 8 Apr 13, at the age of 87. She was, indeed, an "iron lady" when the Western World needed one. It was she, not Ronald Reagan who created and led the _Reagan Revolution_. 






A file photo dated November 1, 2010 shows Former British Prime Minister Margaret Thatcher
smiling from her front doorstep in London.
(ANDREW WINNING/Reuters)


----------



## ArmyRick (8 Apr 2013)

RIP   I am quite sure the United Kingdom will mourn but the Falkland Islands will mourn her especially so.


----------

